
New in Gmail Labs: Smart Labels - vijaydev
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/new-in-gmail-labs-smart-labels.html
======
gkoberger
While not a game changing feature for most people here (since most people have
their own filters that do this), it's a great feature for the non-techies
using GMail.

GMail does a great job of keeping everyone happy. An example is how they added
"Folders" (edit: it's called 'move to', but it's basically folders) for people
who didn't understand labels, without ruining labels.

~~~
billmcneale
FYI it's "Gmail" (lowercase m).

~~~
mbrubeck
As long as they use an uppercase M glyph in their logo, I will capitalize it
however I like. :)

~~~
billmcneale
Yeah, that's a funny contradiction, but trust me, I work on the Gmail team.

Check out the spelling in the blog posts on Google's own blog:

<http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/>

------
avk
Neat. I wonder what OtherInbox makes of this? Their organizer feature is
basically this.

------
samstokes
Anyone know whether this learns from your actions, in the same way as spam
filtering and Priority Inbox do? i.e. if I remove the Bulk label from a
conversation, does that make similar conversations less likely to be labelled
as Bulk in future?

~~~
tonfa
The last paragraph on the blog post seems to hint that it is not the case.

------
smiler
Is this bad news for people who do send out mass mailings with marketing
campaigns etc?

~~~
awakeasleep
Yes, extremely bad.

Email sales rely on the fact that people need to take action to get the email
out of their face. It's an attention-intensive process.

This will shift that dynamic to the other side, where people will need to go
out of the way to check their marketing messages. For sites like LivingSocial,
it'll be especially bad because those deals may expire before they're even
seen.

------
dugmartin
The cynic in me thinks this feature was built to push Groupon emails to a now
auto hidden "bulk" area.

~~~
radicaldreamer
And Facebook Notifications, perhaps?

------
twodayslate
What they need to do is make "Nested Labels" and "Hide Read Labels" work
nicely together.

Also for "Nested Labels", enabling a label count of the sub-labels in the main
label would be great. Where did "Hide Read Labels" go?

~~~
lean
Settings > Labels > Show in label list > show if unread

------
lukeschlather
As administrator of a Google Apps account, will my messages get marked as bulk
mailings if I send out something to everyone in my organization? I suppose I
could ask the same about the priority inbox. Because there are certain classes
of messages I may have to send out that everyone needs to read.

I guess this could be mitigated by some sort of an urgent notification from
your admin feature on the Google Apps dashboard. I suspect I might send some
mailings I'm content to let Gmail mark as bulk.

------
avree
I hope they add the ability to re-order labels soon. Either that, or Sparrow
adds some ability to re-order labels and slightly better label integration.

~~~
avk
Why do you need to re-order labels? And do you mean in a conversation or in
the sidebar?

~~~
seanieb
In the side bar, and I assume he means he'd like to reorder them, in order of
priority. The top labels being most important.

I'm +1 on this.

~~~
ditojim
you can use special characters like @ and # in front of the labels you want to
keep up at the top. you can even use the nested labels gmail lab to group them
together.

------
jmotion
I'm fed up with Gmail lately. Priority Inbox is a mess. And lots of mail keeps
going to 'Spam', which before I moved was hidden. Most 'Spam' is from my
support ticket software. I mark it 'Not spam', and it still goes there.
Perhaps it's time for someone to release a simple online mail service..

~~~
ElbertF
Add the sender e-mail address to your address book. If that doesn't help,
create a filter. Priority inbox can be turned off.

------
samstokes
While the smart label feature itself works in Google Apps, it seems like the
configuration support (editing the default filters etc) doesn't. I can't seem
to edit any of the smart-label filters through the Settings dialog.

------
seanieb
I'm disappointed how they solved this problem. I was hoping they would use
clustering to figure out what label to apply based on whats already been
labelled. I thought that was the next logical step from 'Priority Inbox'.

------
gurraman
This is nice, but please: release a feature that lets you add notes to
messages already!

I have so many threads in which I've left open drafts to be able to add a few
comments.

~~~
schintan
I use the "Add to Tasks" option to add notes to messages. You can try that if
it works for you.

~~~
gurraman
Can you somehow get to the note from the message (as opposed to get to the
message from the task)?

------
twymer
I turned this on and a ton of my auto archived mail started showing up in my
inbox. Seems cool though but I immediately turned it off.

------
will_critchlow
I'm not seeing this in my (paid, google apps) account - does anyone know if
it's rolled out for everyone?

------
jordanlyall
Ditching custom labels and filters in favor of this. Bye bye bacn.

~~~
AndreSegers
Agreed. Eager to see how well these work in the longterm.

